# Jerky Cannon - First try with ground beef - Qview included



## smokin505 (Mar 24, 2013)

I finally got a LEM Jerky Cannon.  More expensive than a lot of the competitors, but it's all metal and very sturdy.  So I bought 6 lbs of 93% lean ground beef this weekend, was under $3/lb.... I decided to use 3lbs with Hi-Mountain Original Seasoning and 3lbs with Hi-Mountain Inferno Blend. 













IMAG0157.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 24, 2013






Here's the meat with the cure/seasoning dissolved in 3/4 cup of water, per instructions...













IMAG0160.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 24, 2013






I mixed the two together...













IMAG0161.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 24, 2013






And now for the fun part, extruding the strips...













IMAG0162.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 24, 2013






And the sticks...













IMAG0163.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 24, 2013






And into the smoker they go... 200 degrees, 2 hours... Heavy smoke, reloading the chip tray every 30 mins or so to keep a constant Hickory smoke going for the whole time.













IMAG0164.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 24, 2013






Here's the finished product.  Damn good, if I do say so myself... :)













IMAG0165.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 24, 2013






Now that they're resting, I did my Inferno Blend batch...













IMAG0167.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 24, 2013






Extruded sticks and strips with the Inferno Blend....













IMAG0168.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 24, 2013






Cooked the same... heavy Hickory smoke, 2 hours @ 200 degrees.. here is both of the batches...













IMAG0169.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 24, 2013






And last, but not least, no post is complete without a money shot... so here's a severed stick...













IMAG0170.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 24, 2013






Conclusion:   Good stuff.;..even without casings, they are still perfectly formed...


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 24, 2013)

We have been doing ours without casings as well.  And living the LEM jerky shooter.
Planning a 25 pound batch for next time, might try your 2 hours at 200 method.  I have been smoking much longer at 150.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks really good!

Great job,

Bill


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks great! We love caseless sticks!


----------



## unkerdas (May 28, 2013)

I tried the 200° / 2hrs and worked good..
first time doin ground beef sticks !


----------



## ernurse28 (May 29, 2013)

I love my LEM jerky gun!! Looks good!!


----------

